

Ask HN: Every article on the front page is about Steve Jobs. WTF? - cmatthias

I realize that it's huge news that he died, but this is slightly ridiculous.
======
mattm
Geez man, I've only bought one Apple product in my life but this is a once in
a lifetime event. Come back in a few days if you don't want to read about him.

------
ck2
I've created a filtered feed that removes "steve" "jobs" and "apple"

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/hacker-news-filtered>

I'll delete it after the weekend to respect PG.

Hope that helps.

~~~
cmatthias
Awesome, thank you!

------
channelmeter
It just goes to show you how much Steve Jobs moved people regardless if people
liked him or not.

~~~
ck2
I've never used any apple products (at least not for more than 5 minutes
before they completely turned me off)

but 56 is too young for anyone and my condolences to those who are affected by
this.

~~~
bigiain
Whether you use/buy/like Apple products or not - it's clear they (largely
under Jobs' guidance) have been one of the fundamental forces shaping the
computing and consumer electronics landscapes for over 3 decades.

The man was a giant in his industry - up there with Gates and Torvalds. The
world will continue on without him, and innovation/invention/market-leadership
will rise, fall, and change in spite of him. Getting accolades from the likes
of Gates, Brin, Page, Zuckerberg et al shows a lot about Jobs. Getting
accolades from Obama shows different things. Im my opinion, filling the first
2 or 3 pages of HackerNews says an awful lot about how people in this
community respect the man.

Vale Steve.

------
channelmeter
<http://www.siliconvalley.com/ci_19049516>

------
chunkyslink
Also every 'new' submission is also Steve related.

He deserves it man.

------
ck2
Just vote for other stories then.

People need to "mourn" even if we don't agree with the overboard attention.

~~~
pseudonym
The interesting counterpoint to that is that all 30 of the stories currently
on the "new" page are Steve Jobs related, as well.

I'm just going to come back tomorrow, you guys have fun.

~~~
cmatthias
Yeah, exactly, I went out to page 4 of the "new" queue and was only able to
find a few stories that weren't Steve Jobs related. I guess I'll just come
back later.

